# Phenibut with... ??



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been reading a lot about Phenibut and how it's probably the best supplement for people with SA but I've also heard that there are tolerance issues. I was just wondering, if I were to use Phenibut, what should I take on the days when I'm not using it? Are there any supplements/vitamins that work almost as well as Phenibut? Also, what do you think is a good routine when taking Phenibut so that I won't build a tolerance quickly? For example, do you think it would be ok to take Phenibut every other day and another supplement/vitamin on the other days? Please help.


----------



## clobberthefour (Feb 26, 2008)

what i've been trying to do is take it for 2 weeks then stop for 2 weeks. it's been positive so far. i tried taking choline and acetyl carnitine but i wasn't impressed with the results.


----------



## yohan (May 6, 2008)

childofsolitude said:


> I've been reading a lot about Phenibut and how it's probably the best supplement for people with SA but I've also heard that there are tolerance issues. I was just wondering, if I were to use Phenibut, what should I take on the days when I'm not using it? Are there any supplements/vitamins that work almost as well as Phenibut? Also, what do you think is a good routine when taking Phenibut so that I won't build a tolerance quickly? For example, do you think it would be ok to take Phenibut every other day and another supplement/vitamin on the other days? Please help.


Are you still using Phenibut? If so, can you give us an update on how it works for you?


----------



## p!atd (May 16, 2008)

Phenibut sounds great but due to the quick tolerance issues ive decided not to bother with it as it will only be helpful in the short term and i dont want to rely on something that i will become tolerant to so quickly. Thats why i was interested in the product that cannot be named as the tolerance issue seemed remedied somewhat, but i havent noticed it having much effect on me anyway.
Has anyone using phenibut experienced the 'hangover' with it that ive read so much about? This is what also put me off.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

childofsolitude said:


> Are there any supplements/vitamins that work almost as well as Phenibut?


I don't know of any. Phenibut is a drug so it's not like your average vitamin C. "Phenibut is a neuropsychotropic drug ... widely used in Russia to relieve tension, anxiety, and fear" --Phenibut (beta-phenyl-GABA): a tranquilizer and nootropic drug. 
I have tried Rhodiola Rosea and St John's Wort for depression but they didn't work for me. Fish oil helped me with depression but not with SA. So far phenibut has been the only substance that has actually helped me with social anxiety. I have never used any prescription medication for SA/depression.



childofsolitude said:


> Also, what do you think is a good routine when taking Phenibut so that I won't build a tolerance quickly?


I use it once or twice a week. If you need to use it more often, the "2 weeks on, 2 weeks off" seems ok based on what I've read on another forum.

Remember that drugs offer only a temporary relief. They never cure social anxiety! For that you need CBT or some other form of therapy.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I use phenibut when I have a very social event that evening and it works very well. I believe what it does is skyrocket your dopamine which makes you feel very happy, talkative and confident. Heck I even find myself openly flirting sometimes and it happens without even thinking about it. I can say for sure that this is one OTC supplement that is absolutely effective and not a placebo effect. You can tell you are under the influence of something and the effect cannot be ignored.

The tolerance issues are definitely true. I started with 750mg and within a week I needed 3g. Now I only use it once every couple of weeks and I take 3.5-4g about 3 hours before a social event. Tolerance seems to have leveled off using it this way. Most people will say that 4g is a huge dose but that's what it takes for me, and believe me it feels great even all through the next day. The only problem is I feel very tired when it begins wearing off.

I think it helps SA even when I'm not taking it, because it enables me to go out more often which is kind of like exposure therapy. I get more used to being in social situations and I have needed it less often.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

where can i find phenibut? i couldn't find it online


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Karla, you can find it being sold at a lot of these bodybuilding sites, even if it's not related to bodybuilding. I think I bought mine at 1fast400.com, or one of its sister sites.

When it works, it definitely works, but as mentioned, tolerance is a major issue, and that's why I don't really use it anymore. Anxiolytically, I would consider it the most effective non-prescription drug, even if it is a prescription drug in Russia. Some people have a habit of calling it a supplement, but it's not.

If my memory is correct, you're 18 or so, right? I'm not sure if Phenibut would be your thing or not. But if you do decide to use it, start off at a low dosage first -- 400mg/day maybe? Whereas I consider Lexapro to be a female's drug, Phenibut is more of a male's drug. My experience with it is similar to Lateralus' above. After I was going past 3g to get the same effect, I decided not to keep increasing it, so I pretty much stopped using it. I'm one of the unluckiest people here when it comes to building up a tolerance to almost everything I take.

Anyway, please use caution when taking it. It could take a few hours or more before you start to feel anything, so don't get discouraged. The powdered form, which works best, is one of the worst-tasting stuff I've ever had the displeasure of trying. Cap it or add it to a really sweet drink if you must.


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Karla said:


> where can i find phenibut? i couldn't find it online


http://relentlessimprovement.com/ has phenibut too


----------

